# got bottles anyway!



## tigue710 (Apr 7, 2012)

So I went digging today and didnt turn up anything whole.  This morning when my bud showed up he had a bottle for me though, a St. Andrews Wine Of Life Root.  He won it in a group lot a while back while going for something else in the group and I liked it, so today he passed it on.  While we were finishing up digging an acquaintance stopped by who lives in the area and invited us back to look at some bottles he had and his collection of insulators.  We didnt have money to buy anything today but he gave me a nice two tone jug while we were there.  Guess I was getting bottles today digging or not!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 7, 2012)

It's always nice to get some unexpected bottles....I like the Wine of life root bottle! Very cool med.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like some good people around you. congrats!


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2012)

> This morning when my bud showed up he had a bottle for me though, a St. Andrews Wine Of Life Root. He won it in a group lot a while back while going for something else in the group and I liked it, so today he passed it on.


 
 Hey Matt,

 I like that St. Andrews a bunch. Nice to have friends with the pass it on spirit.






 "In the early 1870s, a young man named Ernest Linwood Andrews was employed by Leopold Gerstle's company, and remained, learning the patent medicine business, until 1888. He formed the Andrews Manufacturing Co., located at 710 Main St., Bristol, Tenn., in 1892. I own an amber, rectangular bottle, 9 inches tall, and embossed St. Andrew's / Wine Of The Life Root, which was Andrew's female regulator. A partial label gives â€œFemale Regulator Or Wine Of Life Root â€“ Prepared Only By Andrews Mfg. Co., Bristol, Tenn.â€ and is attached to the rare embossed St. Andrew's / Sarsaparilla. Charlie Barnette of Bristol, owns an embossed Wine Of Life Root bottle with a St. Andrew's Compound Extract Of Sarsaparilla label. The company continued through 1932." Dr. Richard Cannon.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks Surf, the name really caught me.  I guess the company put out quite a few different products and one could probably amass quite a collection of thier products alone with over 20 different embossed bottles.  One of these recently listed by George, (bottleski) hit 25 bucks without meeting reserve... so not a big money bottle...  

 If anyone is looking for information on this bottle here is another helpful link,

http://tennevaguy.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

I love heavenly  embosses amber  panel meds,it reminds me of a block of chocolate. you know my mind is gone[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Did a search and found this? ????


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2012)

> This morning when my bud showed up he had a bottle for me though, a St. Andrews Wine Of Life Root.


 
 Hey Matt,

 I've read of any number of Patent Medicine manufacturers who were self appointed "Doctors," or MD's, but this is the first self appointed Saint, that I remember.




From.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 pretty funny isnt it?  I wonder how well he slept at night!

 Thanks for the reply's everyone,  Rick, your sick!


----------

